# max gets closer



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am unfamiliar with NJ, but recommend you join a Golden Retriever Club that holds hunt tests and training, or a Retriever training club. There are many, many stages of training for field work, the first one being (and perhaps the most important) obedience - heeling, sitting, staying, coming etc. This needs to be very strong for any dog to be trained in hunting - either for titles or real life. 

CT holds free gun safety courses as part of the hunting license requirements; NJ probably has something similar.

Good luck


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Go buy Sound Beginnings and begin doing as much of that as you can. Best $40 you can spend at this point. Keep in mind, this is a puppy training CD. It will take you up to about the 6 month point. It will also give you time to think about your goals for hte pup and time to decide on a formal training program to purchase for 6 month +.

Here is an explanation of what it is: Sound Beginnings Video Review by Retrievers Online

Here is where you can buy it: Sound Beginnings Retriever Training DVD with Jackie Mertens. $39.95.

Good luck, be patient with your pupper, take a lot of pics and have fun! They grow up fast!

Jeff


----------

